# Why "lapack-3.2.2_1" depends on two gcc?



## fender0107401 (Sep 28, 2010)

From pkg_info(1):


```
-R      For each of the specified packages, show the list of installed
             packages which require it.
```

Look this, I have two gcc:


```
> pkg_info | grep -i gcc
gcc-4.4.5.20100921  GNU Compiler Collection 4.4
gcc-4.5.2.20100923  GNU Compiler Collection 4.5
```

More specifically:


```
> pkg_info -R gcc-4.4.5.20100921
Information for gcc-4.4.5.20100921:

Required by:
arpack-96_7
blas-1.0_6
octave-3.2.4_4
qrupdate-1.1.1
suitesparse-3.4.0_1
[color="Magenta"]lapack-3.2.2_1[/color]

> pkg_info -R gcc-4.5.2.20100923
Information for gcc-4.5.2.20100923:

Required by:
[color="Magenta"]lapack-3.2.2_1[/color]
```

But lapack do not require gcc-4.4.5.20100921:


```
> cd /usr/ports/math/lapack
> make all-depends-list
/usr/ports/lang/gcc45
/usr/ports/math/blas
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.12
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/binutils
/usr/ports/devel/bison
/usr/ports/math/gmp
/usr/ports/math/mpfr
/usr/ports/math/mpc
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/archivers/xz
/usr/ports/devel/libtool22
```

Is there something wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

You must have an outdated ports tree, because another listed dependency is archivers/xz, which is now in the base system. The current all-depends-list sould be:


```
/usr/ports/lang/gcc45
/usr/ports/math/blas
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.12
/usr/ports/archivers/zip
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/binutils
/usr/ports/devel/bison
/usr/ports/math/gmp
/usr/ports/math/mpfr
/usr/ports/math/mpc
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/archivers/unzip
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/devel/libtool22
/usr/ports/devel/libsigsegv
```


----------

